# Latino/spanish dance song



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ok, im looking for the name of a Spanish sounding dance song that was pretty big last year.... not Loca People, but the other one...

any one got any ideas what I'm on about?


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Makarana?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

lol, nope, i remember that coming out when i was in the 6th form... it was definately last summer/autumn and really big in spain, egypt resorts etc. and had a real summer feel to it.

Might have had the word loca in it but definately not 'Loca People'


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe this one :argie: ....


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ha ha, i found that yesterday while i was trawling 'play.com' for track names. but sadly its not a shakira track either.

i guess im asking an impossible question because i dont know the artist, the track name, and the lyrics are all in spanish so i cant even recount them...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Wasn't this one was it lol?


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Danza Kuduro?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

jason status said:


> Danza Kuduro?
> 
> danza kuduro lucenzo & big ali - YouTube


Thats probably it... been singing that but couldn't for the life of me remember the artist!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

jason status said:


> Danza Kuduro?


You are a legend! Thanks!
my girl friend loves this track.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

DW member delivers after a vague description... unbelievable Geoff!

Well in that man.


----------

